# initiating divorce



## bathoffire (Oct 17, 2012)

How do you do this? Details, 36, no kids, mortgage with debt similar to home value, don't really fight with spouse, spouse suffers from depression,anxiety, mood disorder. don't think anything will change and not happy in relationship. thxs


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Start by talking to a lawyer, to find out your rights and responsibilities. Have you and your spouse ever discussed separating? What have you done to try resolving your issues? It's unfair to just decide to end things without making a serious effort to change things first, imho. 

C


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You initiate by filing


----------



## bathoffire (Oct 17, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> You initiate by filing


i think I should tell her before filing. Also, I think we the division of our assets would be amicable- do I still need a lawyer?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Visit with more than one lawyer. Most exploratory appointments with them are little to no charge. They'll hear you out and guage the level of difficulty involved.

In some cases, if the impending divorce is mutual, then one lawyer can represent you both and help establish a fair split of your community assets to the Court for you, minimizing both actual Courtroom as well as litigation time!*


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are asking how to tell her, you say just what you said in your initial post. She may suggest counseling. If you are totally opposed, say so. Otherwise, you could try that for awhile and see if it makes a difference. But if you know for sure you're done then be honest with her and say so.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Keeping things amicable is in your best interest. Keeping open communication will help with that. Blindsiding her by filing without discussing things first will not help you. 

C


----------

